# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  صور سيارات طويلة

## saladino

*اللى عندة عريبات من النوع دة يشارك بيها هنا























*

----------


## saladino

::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*حلوين أوي الصور يا صلادينو ..

بالذات العربيه اللي عامله زي صالة الـ DJ دي ..

تسلم إيدك يا باشا و في انتظار المزيد ..   



*

----------


## saladino

دى جى ايه ياهشام

اعتقد انه شارع الهرم بس مصغر هههههههههههه

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*مووووووووووووووووووووضوووووووووووووووووووع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااا  اااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صلادينووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا

ان شاء الله لي عودة*

----------


## saladino

> *مووووووووووووووووووووضوووووووووووووووووووع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددااااااا  اااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> صلادينووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ان شاء الله لي عودة*




شكراااااااااا على التعليق الطوووووويل دة
منتظررررررررررررررررررررررك ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## LORDKAZA

عربيات ايه يا عم ده شقق متحركه موضوع في الجول سلادينو في الجول

----------


## saladino

شكرا ياهانى على التعليق الحق بقى اجر الكنبة بسرعة

----------


## ضابط شرطة

هاقد عدت ..  ::  :4:  

بس جايب وايدي مش فاضية ..  ::rolleyes::  

اتفرجوا ... 

بورش كايين 








 :y:  
أي خدمه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:y:  X5

----------


## saladino

شكرا محمود على العربية الرائعة

شكرا زيزو على المسرح المتنقل من الـ Bmw

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*ولسه 


*

----------


## saladino

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااات ماعندك
الواحد محتاج يطول علشان يطول الدواسة

----------


## saladino



----------


## محمود زايد

صور جميله ورائعه 
تسلم ايدك ياباشا

----------


## saladino

*شكرا ياحودة على المرور*

----------


## bedo_ic

والله مجهودكم كلكم رائع صلادينو وزيزو ومحمود فعلا تحياتى لكم

----------


## saladino

*شكرا بيدور على التعليق والمرور*

----------


## MrX48

*انا مش لاقى تعليق على السيارات الغريبة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## saladino

ياباشا مش لازم تعليق كفاية مرورك الطيب

----------


## khaled4



----------


## Hesham Nassar

*إيه الحلاوه دي يا راجل ..

ليموزينات تحف .



*

----------


## المهـاجر الحزين

الى المنتدى الغالى 
معلش انا مقصر قى حقوكم 
بس غصب عنى 
النهارده جايب لكم اطول
عربيات لعام2004
وانشاء الله تعجبكم 
وانتظرو منى المزيد 
بأذن الله 

7
7
7
صوره لها من الداخل
7
7


7
7
7
شوفو دى بقى 
7
7
7


7
7
7


اتمنى ان تعجبكم 
ومتنسوش الردود 



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الى المنتدى الغالى 
> معلش انا مقصر قى حقوكم 
> بس غصب عنى 
> النهارده جايب لكم اطول
> عربيات لعام2004
> وانشاء الله تعجبكم 
> وانتظرو منى المزيد 
> بأذن الله 
> 
> ...



اخى المهاجى تسلم ايدك على الصور وعلى الموضوع وشكرا على مجهودك الجميل  :Love:  تقبل فائق احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## jemmy

[frame="6 80"]

                انا جايب ليكم عربيه النهارده بس ايه 

                     عربيه حكايه  

                          عربيه   وفندق وديسكو  وصالون للاجتماعات 

                               واي حاجه عايزها ممكن تلاقيها فى العربيه دى 


                                           ويقال انها احدى سيارات الملياردير  العربي 

                           الوليد ابن طلال 


                                       نشوف العربيه مع بعض  

  وربنا يكرمكم جميعا  بواجده ذيها    

                               انا عايز فرده كوتش بس  

                                      ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





                                        بسم الله 













                            ياعينى يا عينى  















                ياسيدي  على العربيه بالليل   وانت  ماشى على  النيل كده 







                      ايه رايكم بقى ؟؟؟[/frame]

----------


## Gada_1

واااااااااااو

           ايه العقد دى يا كابتن جيمى 

    اهو كده مش هقدر احجز  حاجه تانيه من عندك 

       بس بجد عربيه تحفه 

              ميرسى وتسلم ايدك يا جيمى 
  ربنا يخليك لينا يارب

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 


هههههههههه والله ما اعرف ايش اقول ..  ::uff::   ::uff::  

تسلم ايدك على الصور التعقيد هههههههههههه .. بس السيارة زحمة شوية .. ياليت لو يوسعوها كمان  من العرض حتكون حاجة  :Biggrin:  

شكرا لك يا جيمي .. وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]


> واااااااااااو
> 
>            ايه العقد دى يا كابتن جيمى 
> 
>     اهو كده مش هقدر احجز  حاجه تانيه من عندك 
> 
>        بس بجد عربيه تحفه 
> 
>               ميرسى وتسلم ايدك يا جيمى 
>   ربنا يخليك لينا يارب



         اهلا بالعزيزه الغاليه /

    غاده  

  اولا :  ميرسى على مرورك الجميل  وكذلك تعليقك 

         ثانيا :  انا بقى جبت لكم العربيه دى النهارده مخصوص 

                           عشان ما ينفعش تتحجز دى 

          هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

    ربنا يكرمك بواحده زيها  انتى والجميع 

 خالص تحياتى[/frame]

----------


## نهى الجن

بصراحة اول مرة اشوف عربية زى دة

هى جميلة اوى بس طويلة اوووووووى

بس رائعة من الداخل
والله الوليد دة كل يوم يخترع حاجة جديدة
 مش عارفة يخت ولا قنوات ؟؟؟

بجد العربية تحفة انا بس مش عايزة الكوتش
انا عايزة العربية ويكون معى انسان عزيز عليا ؟؟

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]


> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> هههههههههه والله ما اعرف ايش اقول ..   
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الصور التعقيد هههههههههههه .. بس السيارة زحمة شوية .. ياليت لو يوسعوها كمان  من العرض حتكون حاجة  
> 
> شكرا لك يا جيمي .. وبارك الله فيك .



            اهلا بالاخت الفاضله /


   emerald



           ليه بس مش عارفه تقولي ليه يعنى ؟؟؟


   عموما يا  emerald   طلبك جاري البحث فيه بخصوص توسيع السياره 

         وان شاء الله قررت اعملك فيها  دور تانى ولابد من عمل حمام سباحه  ايضا 

                           وياريت خشبه مسرح

                ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

   ميرسى  يا  emerald

على حضورك الذي اعتز به فعلا 

                وميرسى على ردك ومشاركتك ورايك وعلى كل شيئ 

     مع خالص تحياتى وتقديري لشخصك الكريم [/frame]

----------


## زمن العجائب

[frame="6 80"]ياسيدى يا سيدى 

         ياعم جيمى زمر ولا ركب اشاره على باب الموضوع عشان الواحد  مايخدش الخضه

 مره واحده

  ايه الجمال ده والروعه دى يا باشا  

   اللهم لا حسد  

  ربنا يكرمك ياجيمى بواحده زيها ويكرمنى انا كمان ويكرم كل الاعضاء 

  وشكرا يا باشا على العقد  الحلوه دى[/frame]

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]


> بصراحة اول مرة اشوف عربية زى دة
> 
> هى جميلة اوى بس طويلة اوووووووى
> 
> بس رائعة من الداخل
> والله الوليد دة كل يوم يخترع حاجة جديدة
>  مش عارفة يخت ولا قنوات ؟؟؟
> 
> بجد العربية تحفة انا بس مش عايزة الكوتش
> انا عايزة العربية ويكون معى انسان عزيز عليا ؟؟




  العزيزه  /  

 نهى  
اولا :  ميرسى على المرور الجميل   

       وعلى التعليق الظريف    وعلى  (  النأ )   على الراجل 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


  بصى يانهى انا ممكن اشوفلك موضوع العربيه دى  بس الانسان العزيز  ده عليكى انتى

            عشان ماتقوليش جيمى  دبسنى  

وبعدين  هنقصرلك العربيه 

                  نقصر ليكى ونوسع   ل  emerald

              مش عارف اعمل ايه تانى  الظاهر هشتغل ترزي

         خالص تحياتى  لشخصك الكريم عزيزتى   نهى [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل jemmy

صباح الخير.....
 انا قلت اروح شوية قاعة السيارات في بداية اليوم اتصفح فيها ......
شفت كام موضوع عقدوني وجيت علي هنا ......
ذهلت لان التعقيد مش هينفع مع العربية دي ......
دي اوتيل ياجيمي  .....
الف شكر علي حالة الذهول علي الصبح مع فنجان القهوة ......
ربنا يستر علي باقي اليوم ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]


> [frame="6 80"]ياسيدى يا سيدى 
> 
>          ياعم جيمى زمر ولا ركب اشاره على باب الموضوع عشان الواحد  مايخدش الخضه
> 
>  مره واحده
> 
>   ايه الجمال ده والروعه دى يا باشا  
> 
>    اللهم لا حسد  
> ...





          اهلا  حبيب  قلبي زمن باشا  
     ههههههههههههههههه

حلوه زمر دى  ...  وبعدين سلامتك من الخضه ياباشا  

                 ميرسى على مرورك الجميل  وتعليقك الظريف 

         مع خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق [/frame]

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]


> *الأخ الفاضل jemmy
> 
> صباح الخير.....
>  انا قلت اروح شوية قاعة السيارات في بداية اليوم اتصفح فيها ......
> شفت كام موضوع عقدوني وجيت علي هنا ......
> ذهلت لان التعقيد مش هينفع مع العربية دي ......
> دي اوتيل ياجيمي  .....
> الف شكر علي حالة الذهول علي الصبح مع فنجان القهوة ......
> ربنا يستر علي باقي اليوم ......
> ...




اهلا بالاخت الفاضله /

  ليله عشق 

  ايه  بقى  ياليله    يعنى بتقولي  تعقيد !!!

   انا شوفتك دخلتى قولت خلاص ربنا كرمنا النهارده وليله عشق  هتقول عايزه احجز

           كنا ممكن برضه نفصلك واحده مافيش مشاكل 


  شكرا على مرورك الجميل اختى الفاضله 

   وبالهنى والشفا فنجان 

القهوه  المزهول  !!!

                ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

    مع خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

للرفع 

تسلم ايدك ياجيمى على العربيه

----------


## al_wardya

بصراااحة الموضوع جميل اوووي

و السيارات أحلى 

انا مرة ركبت و حدة 

ليموزين همر

هي منتشرة في دول الخليج 

كنا رايحين رحلة  على البحر و ركبنها مع و احدة صحبتنا 

كانت بتاعت أخوها كانت ب 19 باب  قعدنا نعد فيهم 

كان يوم رووووعة

----------


## saladino

اخوانى واخواتى الكرام
شكرا لكم على التعليقات
مروركم الاروع والاجمل

----------

